# Liberty Ships 7-15?



## cdimmick (May 20, 2015)

I was Hoping to head out to liberty ships in my 22 bay boat Saturday out of cove harbor but got stuck solo. If anyone wants to go or if anyone has space please pm me. Looking to head out around 9:30 on my boat or anytime with someone else. Got quick limits on red snapper last weekend and looking to take advantage of the calm seas. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

